# Bahama King



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

I am looking for details of a ship, named Bahama King, which visited Falmouth Docks, I would say in the early 1960's, I believe she was a cargo vessel. any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Nigel.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Evening Nigel,
California Standard
Steel Steam Twin Screw Tanker
11530g 6845n 513.5ftx68.1ftx39.5ft
2Oil 2SA 4Cyl 680x1315mm by the shipbuilder
04.1929 Comp by F.Krupp #494 for Standard Oil of California
1950-Sold to American European Tanker Co Inc,Panama.
1956-Sold to Bobe Soc Anon-conv to bulk carrier.Re Geneve
1958-Sold to Western Shipping Ltd,Nassau. Re Bahama King
ON 199475
21.04.1961-Arrived at Hamburg and broken up by Eckhardt&Co.
Hope this helps,Ted.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Go to www.photoship.co.uk, old ship galleries where there is a photo of the 
*Bahama King.*


----------



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you both for your valuable information, perhaps she was en-route to the breakers, when I saw her at Falmouth, during my apprenticeship.
Best wishes.
Nigel.


----------



## Rolf Berschneider (May 12, 2013)

I was working on the Bahama King in 1960. I was the youngest crew member, 18 years of age. We took a trip to Venezuela to load iron or. On the way there we had engine trouble and were stuck in Trinidad for 6 week. (How great)
On the way back to UK engine trouble again. That was the last trip of the Bahama King. After that, she was scraped in Hamburg, my home town. Now, living in Los Angeles, here I located here the former chef Peter Burmeister, now training police dogs in LA. Anyone has a story about the Bahama King? Please post. I would be delighted. Rolf Berschneider


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rolf,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Enjoy all we have to offer.

Hawkey01


----------

